

How to Hire a Developer if You Know Nothing About Coding? - nikolarafaj
http://startupyard.com/how-to-hire-a-developer-if-you-know-nothing-about-coding/
A question many founders ask me every week. Do you agree with?
======
cookiem0nster
I liked the article. I think another point to bring up is that if you're
interviewing a developer / technical co-founder and you yourself are not
coming from that background, it might be a a good idea (at least from my own
personal experience) to have a friend who's technical who's opinion you trust
with you during some of those meetings to give you an objective and external
view on things. I think there's a chance that might help you make a better, or
at least a slightly more informed decision. Just my two cents..

~~~
nikolarafaj
Yeah, there's no startup without friends ... I have the same issue with
designers.

